# Fly Tying Get Together?



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Since it's decided to blow for a while, anyone want to get together and tie flys? How about the pizza place where we met last time with FlyLipps? 
It had beer:thumbup:
L8, Harry


----------



## glenn (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't tie flies but would sure like to get with some one who fly fishes. I had one lesson from a friend over in Gulfport and just that small lesson within an hour I caught over 20 bream and one small bass and I had a blast!!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm going to dive into this new hobby. I would love to get together when I move back in June if your still doing this. My guides from last week had a fly made out of a sham wow that no one sells in the shops that you all need to have in your collection.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fly Tying*



Bullshark said:


> I'm going to dive into this new hobby. I would love to get together when I move back in June if your still doing this. My guides from last week had a fly made out of a sham wow that no one sells in the shops that you all need to have in your collection.


What's this about 'If you're still doing this'? It's more about 'Where are you doing this"? Fly tying is an addiction.

Always interested is seeing those 'must have in your collection' flies

C2


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

sounds like a great idea! and we could swap fly tie material, you know, like some of the stuff that you got tons of and only use a little at a time. went over to a friends house yesterday and he had 3 game cocks with some mighty fine lookin hackle. one of them might go missing.

jack


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm having the guide tie me a few of the shammy flies and I will send one to you all so you can replicate it. I will let you know when I have it. I just booked my flight back for Feb. We need to get http://www.allegiantair.com/ to start to fly into Pensacola or FWB. I'm flying to Greenville, SC from Fort Lauderdale for only $35 each way. Thats only 1 hour from the Davidson river. I'm going to try to do it twice before I move back to Navarre.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Shammy Flies*

I make foam(Chamois) bream flies(bugs) that are 'must haves'). I've also caught some Largemouth bass.

Fooling around revealed that they will work on both sheepshead and Pompano as they resemble a crab.

I also make a terminal rig which are actually bucktail teasers tied in tandem with leadhead jigs. Everything is fabricated form scratch. I've caught everything on them in saltwater. I just haven't tried them in sweetwater. I may surprise myself. 

Keep in touch. C2


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i use flip flop for most of my bream and bass poppers. depends on what i feel like when i tie in the hackle, flash, or what ever. paint 'em up nice with some fingernail polish. learned how to dye bucktail last year with kool-aid. pm and i'll send you a recipe.

jack


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I've gotten to where I barely tie lately as well except for a few patterns I use. Still would love to get together again at the pizza place or wherever....


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

If you guys want to do the O'Zone thing again let me know and I'll see if Susan can get us a room or at least reserve a table. Was there drinking with Mike last night and they were pretty busy, its that time of year for bars and restaurants. Let me know.

And on the chamois thing, some guys in south Florida made a video featuring a fly I tied called the Femme Fatale that incorporates a chamois tail. Produces really good action even when tied fairly long, like 6 inches long. I think they posted the link here but not sure, so I will post it again just in case.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I would like to come hang out and watch let me know when and where so I can arrange it. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

What about Tippy's? It's pretty big and could probably handle a group. I'll try and stop in there some time soon and see if they can host us.
L8, Harry


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't tie much but would enjoy gathering again. We could use my office if we didn't want to go to a public place. We can set up some vises and go to tying. SHB


----------

